

Ask HN: Awesome examples of initial startup blog posts - jjallen

I&#x27;m in the midst of writing our startup&#x27;s first blog post and want to make sure it&#x27;s awesome.<p>What are some examples of awesome initial&#x2F;introduction startup blog posts?
======
dandv
This is a powerful introduction of Silent Circle's encrypted communication
services. Aggressive and visionary.

[https://blog.silentcircle.com/why-are-we-competing-with-
phon...](https://blog.silentcircle.com/why-are-we-competing-with-phone-makers-
skype-and-telecom-carriers-all-in-the-same-week/)

